# Looking to Help in south Alabama



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Michael
Thank you for your service :applause:


----------



## mmarmino (May 11, 2009)

you are very welcome...


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Learning to fly choppers I'm assuming? Nice.

Hope someone in your area posts and gets you in on a swarm or cut out.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

THANK YOU, for your service from a Vietnam vet. Hope you find someone you can help with their bees.


----------



## Adam (Aug 19, 2009)

Michael, I live in Dothan, work in Ozark. I would be glad to have some help on the trap outs and cut outs. I actually have a trap out to work on next week right below Cairns Airfield. Let me know what your schedule is like, I was planning on going late one afternoon.

Adam


----------



## mmarmino (May 11, 2009)

Adam that sounds great. My schedule is pretty flexible for the next week or so until class starts up, but i will still have the afternoon and evenings off. ill pm you my cell nuber. thanks

Michael


----------



## mmarmino (May 11, 2009)

oh yeah and I am here to learn how to fly the AH-64D Apache Longbow. thanks everyone


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you do fixed wing first?


----------



## mmarmino (May 11, 2009)

not in the army, just worked a little towards my private.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Let's get back on track with what the thread title is about!


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

God keep you safe.


----------



## mmarmino (May 11, 2009)

Hey Adam I private messaged you my cell number.


----------

